# Yard haunt poll



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

Do you allow people to walk amongst your decorations & props, or do you have everything cordoned off so they have to admire the display from certain areas (like from behind a fence or on the sidewalk)?

(Personally, I let people walk through my yard, amongst everything. There's a fence, but that only controls the entrance and exit points. Where they go and what they do once they've entered the yard is up to them. Unfortunately, that means that things often get broken when people touch things they shouldn't, or trip over things they didn't notice. Maybe I'll try it the other way sometime.)

-Chris
www.hauntstyle.com


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a walk through haunt with six rooms, but the graveyard is off limits to visitors. The flying crank ghost only works from a short distance (otherwise it just looks like a puppet on strings) and most of my tombstones are one sided. Plus, things in the haunted house are a little more durable than in the graveyard.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We have different scenes/displays that visitors walk past. We do allow people to take pics of themselves/kids/etc in the cemetery with permission and supervision. The other scenes are just to walk by.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I too have a garage haunt, but with the extension cords in the yard, I don't let people walk through it.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope---we have a small fence around our yard so people can't walk across it (it's there all year round, since our neighbours believe our front yard is "common area").


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

In the past it's always just been a wander around type of haunt, but this year I'm going to have a fence. I want people to stay back from the coffin (just in case of some malfunction...I don't want that lid slamming down on some kids fingers - it is heavy). I'm also going to have a lot more power cords, since I have more animated stuff than every this year. I'm going to have a path for people to follow, but they won't be able to get right up next to stuff - unless they ask for the sake of taking a picture or something.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

last year there was a limited area they could go---this year they can walk thru the cemetary and i have 1 room-its the begining of a walk thru for me.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I have my cemetery chained off, way too many cords and spot lights. I will be having my cauldron witch inside my garage this year, but will have some chain or crime scene tape going across the doorway so no one goes in. If someone asks to see something specifc up close, or wants to take pics, I will let them in.:devil:


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I allow walk-though in the yard, but I mark defined paths with rope lights. We'll see tomorrow how many people I have to tell to get back on the path...


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I've made pvc cemetery fencing all around the yard and lining the walkway up to the front door. There's too many wires, wall warts, LED spots and such to trip on. The front yard is too small to have a path through the haunt, anyway. TOTs observe from outside the fencing, which doesn't seem to detract from the experience at all.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

With the way my yard's fenced in there's really no way for them to walk through, so it's a look from a distance only deal for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our situation pretty much mirrors what a lot of you have said. What with more extension cords and lighting going up each year, we figure it's best not to encourage walk-throughs of the yard, plus it's not really set up for that anyway. Most kids seem to want to stick to the sidewalk and driveway anyway when heading for the door and candy.

We do get folks sometimes stopping by while we're setting up. Our neighbor across the street brings his son over during the day to get pictures with us and the props. He's semi-professional, so we always get a CD of photos from him after Halloween.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> We have different scenes/displays that visitors walk past. We do allow people to take pics of themselves/kids/etc in the cemetery with permission and supervision. The other scenes are just to walk by.


We do this as well. Our yard is small, so people come with cameras and I supervise them going up for photos. I tell them where cords are, etc, so they won't trip.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yard is fenced in so every thing is veiwed from arms length.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Last year I had a defined pathway with lights, but everyone insisted on going up the darn driveway...which was where I ran all the cords and air lines to keep them out of the way. This year I have added fence around the entire front yard and an entrance for folks to go thru. The pathway to the front door is more or less defined by the placement of props. I will allow free wandering inside the cemetery, but I will also be out wandering amongst the guests monitoring everything. I have all my lights and cords either placed along the perimeter or secured to avoid tripping, and am not terribly worried about out-of-control kids...anything that gets broken couldn't be any worse than what I put it thru to store it...lol.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Based entirely on safety of the visitor. I have areas that are trip hazards, and they are fenced in. Other areas have props in the open that can be walked around and even touched.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I usually get kids wandering around in the yard and try to politely shoo them out of it due to the oodles of chords.


----------

